# Mathews Donates $150,000 to Breast Cancer Research



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Mathews Donates $150,000 to Breast Cancer Research

It is the most common cancer among women in the United States and is also one of the leading causes of cancer related deaths among women----regardless of race. We are talking about Breast Cancer, and the odds are good you know someone who has battled this deadly disease. Undoubtedly, the fight to find a cure is an on-going one. 
For 2012, Mathews continues their participation by donating a portion of the proceeds from each the Pink Lemonade Genesis and Electric Pink Jewel towards Aiming For a Cure and the fight against breast cancer. Mathews’ involvement was inspired by the 2007 NASP National Champion Morgan Floyd’s story of her mother’s battle with breast cancer. Since 2008 the World’s Largest Bow Manufacturer has donated approximately $150,000 to the noble cause. “Impact is one of Mathews’ core values and we are proud to be able to support this great cause and we will continue doing so with every pink bow sold. For the female archers choosing pink, you cannot only be proud that you shoot Mathews but also that you have helped people in need simultaneously,” said Matt McPherson, Founder and CEO of Mathews Inc.

AT News


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice work Mathews!!!!


----------



## buckshot12 (May 28, 2012)

Im glad that I shoot bows from a great supporting company.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Good stuff right there.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

AT News said:


> Mathews Donates $150,000 to Breast Cancer Research
> 
> It is the most common cancer among women in the United States and is also one of the leading causes of cancer related deaths among women----regardless of race. We are talking about Breast Cancer, and the odds are good you know someone who has battled this deadly disease. Undoubtedly, the fight to find a cure is an on-going one.
> For 2012, Mathews continues their participation by donating a portion of the proceeds from each the Pink Lemonade Genesis and Electric Pink Jewel towards Aiming For a Cure and the fight against breast cancer. Mathews’ involvement was inspired by the 2007 NASP National Champion Morgan Floyd’s story of her mother’s battle with breast cancer. *Since 2008 the World’s Largest Bow Manufacturer has donated approximately $150,000 to the noble cause.* “Impact is one of Mathews’ core values and we are proud to be able to support this great cause and we will continue doing so with every pink bow sold. For the female archers choosing pink, you cannot only be proud that you shoot Mathews but also that you have helped people in need simultaneously,” said Matt McPherson, Founder and CEO of Mathews Inc.
> ...


So they have donated $150,000 over the last 4 years.....not just one lump sum of $150,000 now?

Doesnt really matter, but the title made it seem like it was the later.......regardless thumbs up to anyone fighting the good fight! Glad to see they are going to be continuing to give back too!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

kudos to them


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

What most people don't know is that Mathews donates a lot of money to all kinds of charitable causes,breast cancer research is just one of them.The company donates more money than all the other bow companies combined.LOL.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Awsome !*


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Way to give back to the community
DB


----------



## Bruce 2 (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice. Good work Mathews.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Great bows and company.Kudos to mathews.


----------



## BigBird1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Mr.Wiggles said:


> What most people don't know is that Mathews donates a lot of money to all kinds of charitable causes,breast cancer research is just one of them.The company donates more money than all the other bow companies combined.LOL.


Let's see - $949 for a bow that other manufacturers charge $499 for and the $499 bows even have more features. Sounds like Mitt Romney to me. Such a nice guy who contributes $5 million a year to the Mormon church but makes over $25 million a year by ripping off others and of course, the $5 million is tax deductible.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Job!!!


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

WOW Mathews donates to cancer research and the bow fanboys still bash.....Way to go Mathews.They also give to a lot of other causes too.Hope you fanboys companies match Mathews in the fight against cancer...


----------



## cwsmigil (Feb 8, 2012)

Not a fan of their bows but its nice to see a company help with a cause like this. Way to go Mathews!


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Any contribution to fight Cancer is good in my book. I lost my father to brain cancer three years ago and I think about him almost every day. Cancer is still an unsolved disease and because it doesn't give people warm fuzzy feelings or erections, the research money doesn't get spent on finding a cure. Hopefully someone out there will whip it one day very soon. 
P.S. Bigbird, that was pretty lame of you to make a thread about something good, negative.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

BigBird1 said:


> Let's see - $949 for a bow that other manufacturers charge $499 for and the $499 bows even have more features. Sounds like Mitt Romney to me. Such a nice guy who contributes $5 million a year to the Mormon church but makes over $25 million a year by ripping off others and of course, the $5 million is tax deductible.


You get paid to spew left wing propaganda or is it it out of the kindness of your heart and concern for your fellow man?

You can tell me all about how bad Mitt Romney is when the government is forcing me to buy health insurance against my will and if I don't pay, the IRS is gonna come after me.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Catch Us If You Can! Go Mathews!


----------



## pavco330 (Jul 26, 2009)

:thumbs_up


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

HoughsArchery said:


> Catch Us If You Can! Go Mathews!


Way to go Mathews,on this and all the other organizations you help, Centershot, Nasp :thumbs_up


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

Thats what im talkin about! Mathews rocks

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

BigBird1 said:


> Let's see - $949 for a bow that other manufacturers charge $499 for and the $499 bows even have more features. Sounds like Mitt Romney to me. Such a nice guy who contributes $5 million a year to the Mormon church but makes over $25 million a year by ripping off others and of course, the $5 million is tax deductible.



Back space, Back Space...........Never mind, your avatar explains it ALL!


----------



## buckhunter78 (Mar 15, 2010)

Great company


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

That's great stuff right there. Major respect to Matt.


----------



## threelakes (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome, way to go Mathews


----------



## 18Bravo (Sep 1, 2009)

BigBird1 said:


> Let's see - $949 for a bow that other manufacturers charge $499 for and the $499 bows even have more features. Sounds like Mitt Romney to me. Such a nice guy who contributes $5 million a year to the Mormon church but makes over $25 million a year by ripping off others and of course, the $5 million is tax deductible.


Wow.. I think this may be the dumbest posts I've seen on any Internet forum.

Good job Matt.


----------



## BAMBRANCH (Oct 17, 2008)

BigBird1 said:


> Let's see - $949 for a bow that other manufacturers charge $499 for and the $499 bows even have more features. Sounds like Mitt Romney to me. Such a nice guy who contributes $5 million a year to the Mormon church but makes over $25 million a year by ripping off others and of course, the $5 million is tax deductible.


And I always thought Sesame Street charaters where classy (except animal) critters. I cant believe even a thread like this has haters.... AT has really gone down hill. This is a sad situation, because of people like you this site really brings me down.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

BigBird1 said:


> Let's see - $949 for a bow that other manufacturers charge $499 for and the $499 bows even have more features. Sounds like Mitt Romney to me. Such a nice guy who contributes $5 million a year to the Mormon church but makes over $25 million a year by ripping off others and of course, the $5 million is tax deductible.


That is THE MOST RIDICULOUS post I have ever seen on the internet period!!! You should be ashamed!! Pete Shepley should smack that bow right outa your hand!!!


Way to Go Mathews!! Love or hate his bows or his company, Matt McPherson is one of the classiest Men on earth!!!!


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

DeerCook said:


> That is THE MOST RIDICULOUS post I have ever seen on the internet period!!! You should be ashamed!! Pete Shepley should smack that bow right outa your hand!!!
> 
> 
> Way to Go Mathews!! Love or hate his bows or his company, Matt McPherson is one of the classiest Men on earth!!!!


Very true BuckChef,I can't believe how stupid some people can be,and to make a post liken that,well i know i'd be ashamed to call myself a sportsman writing crap like that and putting it on here.

I lost my sister in may of 2011 due to brain cancer,she fought it her whole life,a 41 year battle,and when somebody who has the money Matt has takes the time to make sure some of it goes to people that really need it,it warms my heart,and i ain't no sissy boy ,not much really fizzes me.I met him in 2004 and i never even mentioned bows or archery,although i am proud to spend my money with a company that does a lot of good in the world.Last time i checked a $400 dollar bow isn't even in the same class ,i've shot a lot of bows in my life,many great ones other than mathews,and the prices were just about the same across the board.Buy what bow you can afford,and shoots good for you,i don't buy a bow because of the name,although i'm sure many do.It is a sad day when a post like this is turned into a bash fest.


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Way to go Matt! Whether you shoot Mathews bows or not you gotta love it. 
BigBird1=pathetic post


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

That's awesome!!! Great job Matt


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

You gotta have respect for Matt and the crew at Mathews.

They do a lot for people outside of archery and inside of archery.

NASP is still one of the best things they contribute to and this is a extremely good cause. Especially if you've ever had someone in your family stricken with this form of cancer.

Way to go Matt!


----------



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

kudos mathews!!!!!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Sharing your blessings puts a smile on Gods face...:thumbs_upMathews


----------



## doeslayer71 (Sep 28, 2009)

I dont shoot mathews bows ..tried too just didnt fit..but I respect all he does for archery and all his donations ..more should follow his lead..i also lost my mother a year ago to cancer..good job mathews ..even if some always finds a negative..


----------



## dustinryan (Nov 15, 2011)

I always try to get Wilson Hope pink golf balls to support Breast Cancer research. If my wife was interested and I had the money you better bet she would be shooting one of these. I know my 11 month old daughter will one day. That guy who's name shouldn't be mentioned he is a buttmuncher( would use other words but I already got warned one this week) of course it is for a tax break don't be naive. But wouldn't you prefer the money go to a cure rather than our corrupt government. Good job Mathews.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Great job Mathews. Bigbird, do a little research on Matt, you will find that he and his wife are heavily involved in several charitable organizations. Lastly, grow up.


----------



## Bruce 2 (Jul 8, 2012)

BigBird1 said:


> Let's see - $949 for a bow that other manufacturers charge $499 for and the $499 bows even have more features. Sounds like Mitt Romney to me. Such a nice guy who contributes $5 million a year to the Mormon church but makes over $25 million a year by ripping off others and of course, the $5 million is tax deductible.


What a dick


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

And thats why i shoot a mathews!


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

BigBird1 said:


> Let's see - $949 for a bow that other manufacturers charge $499 for and the $499 bows even have more features. Sounds like Mitt Romney to me. Such a nice guy who contributes $5 million a year to the Mormon church but makes over $25 million a year by ripping off others and of course, the $5 million is tax deductible.[/QUOTE
> Are you feeling lonely yet. Not one person on the entire internet agrees with you on this.That would scare the hell out of me if I were you.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

I would also point out that $949 is just the msrp,lots of shops selling the new mathews heli-m for $769,Its BigBird1 that has a few things backwards,I'm sure Matt hasn't ripped anyone off in his entire life,you don't get to where he is today by shuckin' and jivin'..


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

Having lost my mother to breast cancer this past March, I'm thrilled to see this post. Cancer is a horrible disease and my heart goes out to anyone who is fighting cancer now and all those who have lost family and friends to this illness. Kudos to Matt and Mathews Bows. I'm very proud to be shooting their equipment.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

buckshot12 said:


> Im glad that I shoot bows from a great supporting company.


X1000... Good work Mathews!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Love or hate Mathews this I'd a great deed and will hopefully save lives by the research the money will help cover!!

Great job to Mathews


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

It's shine a positive light on the sport we all cherish, but most importantly it's a great thing to do.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

optimal_max said:


> How come nobody donates to testicular cancer research?


optimal maxie pad, you are a freaking jerk! I can tell by your attitude you probably don't have a wife or girlfriend. But you must have a mother. Even if she dosen't claim you. There is a lot of people in this world that have cancer. I am one of them, and it's not in my sack and I don't have breasts. Thanks Mathews for being a class act. A cure is a cure.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I may need to re think my next bow purchase.


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

great job Mathews!! I will continue to support that company. I hope they will eventually expand to all types of cancer research. One area at a time...


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

BigBird1 said:


> Let's see - $949 for a bow that other manufacturers charge $499 for and the $499 bows even have more features. Sounds like Mitt Romney to me. Such a nice guy who contributes $5 million a year to the Mormon church but makes over $25 million a year by ripping off others and of course, the $5 million is tax deductible.


Dude, you are a rectum, please go spread your bad vibe somewhere else.

I salute Mathews for their kind act. My mom had breast cancer, surgery, chemo, and had the effects the remainder of her life. It was a life and family changing event. It will make me extra proud to shoot my Z7 Magnum knowing their commitment to the cause.


----------



## sdm74 (Jun 28, 2012)

BigBird1 said:


> Let's see - $949 for a bow that other manufacturers charge $499 for and the $499 bows even have more features. Sounds like Mitt Romney to me. Such a nice guy who contributes $5 million a year to the Mormon church but makes over $25 million a year by ripping off others and of course, the $5 million is tax deductible.


lmao!


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

sdm74 said:


> lmao!


Not laughing here at Bigbird1's foolish comment, donation to cancer research is honorable.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

That is charitable of Mathews. However, here is a link that states at the top left corner of the website that Mathews apparently issued a press release announcing this donation to the world: http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/mathews-donates-150000-to-breast-cancer-research/ I cannot believe that other archery companies do not do similar philanthropic work, but do not find it necessary to issue press releases to that effect. It is also interesting that Mathews provides a link to their website at the end of the article.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

frankchugga said:


> That is charitable of Mathews. However, here is a link that states at the top left corner of the website that Mathews apparently issued a press release announcing this donation to the world: http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/mathews-donates-150000-to-breast-cancer-research/ I cannot believe that other archery companies do not do similar philanthropic work, but do not find it necessary to issue press releases to that effect.



Seriously Frank, why is it that when Mathews does anything or theres a post about Mathews on AT you're there to bash no matter what they do? So Mr.Matt McPherson & his company can do no right in your eyes, wouldn't that be a correct statement Frank?


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Christopher67 said:


> Seriously Frank, why is it that when Mathews does anything or theres a post about Mathews on AT you're there to bash no matter what they do? So Mr.Matt McPherson & his company can do no right in your eyes, wouldn't that be a correct statement Frank?


Why the attack and negative opinion of me? I stated that it was charitable of Mathews to make the donation. I only made an observation that I found it hard to believe that other bow companies do not do the same.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

frankchugga said:


> That is charitable of Mathews. However, here is a link that states at the top left corner of the website that Mathews apparently issued a press release announcing this donation to the world: http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/mathews-donates-150000-to-breast-cancer-research/ I cannot believe that other archery companies do not do similar philanthropic work, but do not find it necessary to issue press releases to that effect. It is also interesting that Mathews provides a link to their website at the end of the article.


I don't really wanna get into a debate about that, but perhaps you should look at the names of the bows in your signature. If that isn't subtly issuing a press release, I don't know what is.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

huntin_addict said:


> I don't really wanna get into a debate about that, but perhaps you should look at the names of the bows in your signature. If that isn't subtly issuing a press release, I don't know what is.


? I am only using the area called "signature" to state which bows I shoot like everyone else does on this site. This hardly constitutes a press release.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

frankchugga said:


> ? I am only using the area called "signature" to state which bows I shoot like everyone else does on this site. This hardly constitutes a press release.


That's correct, but tell me how Bowtech is a part of the military? Yet every year they have a bow or 2 that is somehow tied to the military in some fashion with it's name. Again, tell me that isn't a subtle "press release".


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

huntin_addict said:


> That's correct, but tell me how Bowtech is a part of the military? Yet every year they have a bow or 2 that is somehow tied to the military in some fashion with it's name. Again, tell me that isn't a subtle "press release".


This thread is not about bowtech, but about Mathews making a charitable donation for breast cancer.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

And I was just answering your question. Now then, again I will say, good for Mathews as a company and the McPherson's as a family. I don't care if it is a tax exempt donation, or a write off, or whatever, it is still a commendable and admirable amount of generosity.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

frankchugga said:


> Why the attack and negative opinion of me? I stated that it was charitable of Mathews to make the donation. I only made an observation that I found it hard to believe that other bow companies do not do the same.



I'm not attacking you, but simply pointing out a fact in most posts about Mathews your comments are most always negative.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Christopher67 said:


> I'm not attacking you, but simply pointing out a fact in most posts about Mathews your comments are most always negative.


Exactly what did I say in my post that you misconstrued as being negative? I complimented Mathews for the donation and made a couple of purely objective observations concerning the press release that had absolutely no negative connotations.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

huntin_addict said:


> And I was just answering your question. Now then, again I will say, good for Mathews as a company and the McPherson's as a family. I don't care if it is a tax exempt donation, or a write off, or whatever, it is still a commendable and admirable amount of generosity.


It was a tax write off?


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome! I don't shoot them cause I don't care for the grip but have to pay some respect right there!


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

frankchugga said:


> This thread is not about bowtech, but about Mathews making a charitable donation for breast cancer.


Its clear you hate Mathews for whatever reason,i could care less,but i willtell you why they added the link to their website,and its not what you are thinking,its so other charities can contact them with inquiries,and that is true,Matt ,although you will never hear him say it,is a multi millionaire,i'm pretty sure at this point his last concern is more money in his pocket,it is hard for folks to understand that nowadays,its the nature of the beast...:thumbs_up


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Mr.Wiggles said:


> Its clear you hate Mathews for whatever reason,i could care less,but i willtell you why they added the link to their website,and its not what you are thinking,its so other charities can contact them with inquiries,and that is true,Matt ,although you will never hear him say it,is a multi millionaire,i'm pretty sure at this point his last concern is more money in his pocket,it is hard for folks to understand that nowadays,its the nature of the beast...:thumbs_up


Are you an employee of Mathews Inc?


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

frankchugga said:


> It was a tax write off?


All the stuff I posted and that's what you zeroed in on? I have no idea if it was a wite off, but I commend them regardless.

Do you have an agenda? I see you are trying to word everything innocently, but are being a little passive aggressive.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

No,but i am well informed,unlike yourself,so keep on chuggin' to the next Mathews hater thread,and we'll see ya there.pal


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

HEY LETS RETURN THE THREAD TO THE POINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MATHEWS!!!!!!!!!!! Fighting cancer is far more important than fighting for whatever bow company you want to give your money to.


----------



## Jd0636 (Jan 25, 2012)

Glad to see it!! Archery has also done great with the Pink Arrow project! Going to get my wife to shoot a bunch of pink stuff and prob kill a bigger deer than me lol.


----------



## BAMBRANCH (Oct 17, 2008)

"I cannot believe that other archery companies do not do similar philanthropic work, but do not find it necessary to issue press releases to that effect."

This is what you said and you swear its not bashing. Id hate to have a friend like you saying nice things about me...... FACE it your a hater funkchugger....


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

BAMBRANCH said:


> "FACE it your a hater funkchugger....




Hes just a troll as far as I can tell. Seems like he does not get enough attention so he hates to get it and keeps responding back. Just trolling that's all. Don't feed the trolls. 

Mathews is a great company for giving back, that's a fact.


----------



## BAMBRANCH (Oct 17, 2008)

BAMBRANCH said:


> "I cannot believe that other archery companies do not do similar philanthropic work, but do not find it necessary to issue press releases to that effect."
> 
> This is what you said and you swear its not bashing. Id hate to have a friend like you saying nice things about me...... FACE it your a hater funkchugger....


I just went to bowtechs site and under "hot topics" look at the News and Events. I think they have been blowing their own horn for ALONG time. GO LOOK AT IT and dont trust me........funkchugger Im talking too you............


----------



## Scattergun2570 (Sep 17, 2009)

AT News said:


> Mathews Donates $150,000 to Breast Cancer Research
> 
> It is the most common cancer among women in the United States and is also one of the leading causes of cancer related deaths among women----regardless of race. We are talking about Breast Cancer, and the odds are good you know someone who has battled this deadly disease. Undoubtedly, the fight to find a cure is an on-going one.
> For 2012, Mathews continues their participation by donating a portion of the proceeds from each the Pink Lemonade Genesis and Electric Pink Jewel towards Aiming For a Cure and the fight against breast cancer. Mathews’ involvement was inspired by the 2007 NASP National Champion Morgan Floyd’s story of her mother’s battle with breast cancer. Since 2008 the World’s Largest Bow Manufacturer has donated approximately $150,000 to the noble cause. “Impact is one of Mathews’ core values and we are proud to be able to support this great cause and we will continue doing so with every pink bow sold. For the female archers choosing pink, you cannot only be proud that you shoot Mathews but also that you have helped people in need simultaneously,” said Matt McPherson, Founder and CEO of Mathews Inc.
> ...


Yeah too bad the money doesn`t really go to that,,and this country has no intention of curing it.


----------



## Bow_Bo (Dec 26, 2011)

Go Mathews!


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Scattergun2570 said:


> Yeah too bad the money doesn`t really go to that,,and this country has no intention of curing it.


Please enlighten us with your wisdom.


----------



## Scattergun2570 (Sep 17, 2009)

huntin_addict said:


> Please enlighten us with your wisdom.


If you believe that the USA will allow cancer to be cured..you are being very Naive. They have been getting donations for more than 30 yrs..and nothing has been cured. They are using the same chemo chemicals since the 70`s. The treatment continues to be much worse than the disease itself. Cancer victims continue to rise..more chemo,more money,,round and round we go. So you tell me,,do you really believe this country will allow cancer to be cured? Maybe the rare cancers,but not the common ones..way too much cash to be made treating it.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Granted any cancer is not good, and Mathews making a donation is awesome, but from what I've read somewhere that more Men die from complications of "Prostate" cancer then women from breast cancer.

Sometimes wish there was more about the other type's of cancer's that other's deal with on a daily basis, beside's breat cancer.


----------



## STAWoody (May 23, 2012)

Nice


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Very classy indeed! Lost several good friends to cancer. Every little bit helps. My family shoot Mathews bows and proud of it!
Shane


----------



## Chris723 (Jun 18, 2011)

BigBird1 said:


> Let's see - $949 for a bow that other manufacturers charge $499 for and the $499 bows even have more features. Sounds like Mitt Romney to me. Such a nice guy who contributes $5 million a year to the Mormon church but makes over $25 million a year by ripping off others and of course, the $5 million is tax deductible.


Entirely uncalled for...


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Scattergun2570 said:


> If you believe that the USA will allow cancer to be cured..you are being very Naive. They have been getting donations for more than 30 yrs..and nothing has been cured. They are using the same chemo chemicals since the 70`s. The treatment continues to be much worse than the disease itself. Cancer victims continue to rise..more chemo,more money,,round and round we go. So you tell me,,do you really believe this country will allow cancer to be cured? Maybe the rare cancers,but not the common ones..way too much cash to be made treating it.


I don't think that "this" country will have a choice. Believe it or not, there is a lot of private research being done to find a cure. Google Kanzius cancer research. Secondly, do you honestly believe that the US is the only country looking for a cure? Canada is a state run medical system, you think they like footing the bill for the problems associated with cancer? Watch out for the guys in black suits, and the aliens, better put your foil hat back on.


----------



## BAMBRANCH (Oct 17, 2008)

huntin_addict said:


> I don't think that "this" country will have a choice. Believe it or not, there is a lot of private research being done to find a cure. Google Kanzius cancer research. Secondly, do you honestly believe that the US is the only country looking for a cure? Canada is a state run medical system, you think they like footing the bill for the problems associated with cancer? Watch out for the guys in black suits, and the aliens, better put your foil hat back on.


I really like this:wink:


----------



## BAMBRANCH (Oct 17, 2008)

Scattergun2570 said:


> If you believe that the USA will allow cancer to be cured..you are being very Naive. They have been getting donations for more than 30 yrs..and nothing has been cured. They are using the same chemo chemicals since the 70`s. The treatment continues to be much worse than the disease itself. Cancer victims continue to rise..more chemo,more money,,round and round we go. So you tell me,,do you really believe this country will allow cancer to be cured? Maybe the rare cancers,but not the common ones..way too much cash to be made treating it.


FYI my wife died of leukemia in 82 and theyve had alot of survivors from the same since they started doing bone marrow transplants. I wish we had that cure back then. Basically In saying your full of it........


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BigBird1 said:


> Let's see - $949 for a bow that other manufacturers charge $499 for and the $499 bows even have more features. Sounds like Mitt Romney to me. Such a nice guy who contributes $5 million a year to the Mormon church but makes over $25 million a year by ripping off others and of course, the $5 million is tax deductible.


I'll bet Pete is embarassed by your comment being used with his logo.


----------



## Scattergun2570 (Sep 17, 2009)

huntin_addict said:


> I don't think that "this" country will have a choice. Believe it or not, there is a lot of private research being done to find a cure. Google Kanzius cancer research. Secondly, do you honestly believe that the US is the only country looking for a cure? Canada is a state run medical system, you think they like footing the bill for the problems associated with cancer? Watch out for the guys in black suits, and the aliens, better put your foil hat back on.


Believe what you wish.


----------



## Scattergun2570 (Sep 17, 2009)

BAMBRANCH said:


> FYI my wife died of leukemia in 82 and theyve had alot of survivors from the same since they started doing bone marrow transplants. I wish we had that cure back then. Basically In saying your full of it........


And my father died from Merkel Cell...and why? cause its rare,,,,rare means no money!


----------



## BAMBRANCH (Oct 17, 2008)

Scattergun2570 said:


> And my father died from Merkel Cell...and why? cause its rare,,,,rare means no money!


I dont really understand the point your trying to make...... Im sorry about your father but my wife would have survived in todays world with the new cures they have.... You have all my respect for your dad...........


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

after reading this thread i can see why a lot of good folks no longer hang out here...


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

It is disgusting that some people hate a bow company so badly that they cannot even refrain from bashing when the company pours out resources, in such a selfless manner, to such a good cause. God bless Matt Mcphearson and Mathews Inc.


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

carlosii said:


> after reading this thread i can see why a lot of good folks no longer hang out here...


exactly!


----------



## Scattergun2570 (Sep 17, 2009)

BAMBRANCH said:


> I dont really understand the point your trying to make...... Im sorry about your father but my wife would have survived in todays world with the new cures they have.... You have all my respect for your dad...........


Have you ever watched the Burzynski story? google it.. watch the video.just one example of how this government doesn`t want us to be cured of anything.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbs_up Two things I love, bows & ta tas


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Helping people in any way should be commended, way to go Mathews. Our family has suffered the loss that cancer brings.


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

BigBird1 said:


> Let's see - $949 for a bow that other manufacturers charge $499 for and the $499 bows even have more features. Sounds like Mitt Romney to me. Such a nice guy who contributes $5 million a year to the Mormon church but makes over $25 million a year by ripping off others and of course, the $5 million is tax deductible.


Take it somewhere else man, this is the wrong thread for this. I have not seen ANY other Bow company donate as much as Mathews to worthy causes. Please keep your POLITICS to yourself or move to that section of AT please. I don't see why so many can take a good deed for humanity and twist it to make it look bad. Be happy that somebody is trying to make a change for the better in this world


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

MACHXKING said:


> Take it somewhere else man, this is the wrong thread for this. I have not seen ANY other Bow company donate as much as Mathews to worthy causes. Please keep your POLITICS to yourself or move to that section of AT please. I don't see why so many can take a good deed for humanity and twist it to make it look bad. Be happy that somebody is trying to make a change for the better in this world


well said:thumbs_up


----------



## Bubbalovebones (Jul 1, 2012)

All proceeds made by the mission bows aswell the proceeds from the lost camo go to other charitable organizations...top notch Matthews


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

BigBird1 said:


> Let's see - $949 for a bow that other manufacturers charge $499 for and the $499 bows even have more features. Sounds like Mitt Romney to me. Such a nice guy who contributes $5 million a year to the Mormon church but makes over $25 million a year by ripping off others and of course, the $5 million is tax deductible.


Wait I thought Mathews fan boys were supposed to be the worst..What a [email protected]#[email protected] Way to make point buddy.:thumbs_up


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

This is a wonderful think Mathews did, and should be applauded for it. It also shows that no one in the industry *markets* better than Mathews.


----------



## Bubbalovebones (Jul 1, 2012)

Bruce 2 said:


> What a dick


Lmao


----------



## Wazz13 (Oct 4, 2009)

carlosii said:


> after reading this thread i can see why a lot of good folks no longer hang out here...


X2
Hating on people for the bow they make or shoot?! Rejoice in the act of kindness, and the blessing.


----------



## Jerem41 (Mar 14, 2009)

Mathews is an increditable company that does more then I every knew. The more I am involved with Centershot Ministries, the more I learn of what Mathews does. They get my support because of the company they are and leaders they are off the field. Go Mathews.


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

45er said:


> It also shows that no one in the industry *markets* better than Mathews.


And that's a bad thing for a company? What's your point?


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

azflyman said:


> And that's a bad thing for a company? What's your point?


No, in fact just the opposite. I'm not a Mathews fan, but I'm not a Mathews hater either. I just recognize that no one in the industry knows how to market like they do. They are brilliant. 

And I surely didn't mean to detract from the important point in the OP's post - they supported a wonderful cause, which should be applauded without question. Recognize this however, for-profit businesses rarely, rarely do this sort of thing without recognizing the ancillary benefit they will gain from it. Mathews markets harder to female archers than any other company (again, this is wise marketing!); ergo, they undoubtedly see the potential for their philanthropic donation to breast cancer research to increase their appeal to women and therefore - sell more bows! Heck fire, this is smart and not a "bad thing". It's a "good thing" in every sense of the word!


----------



## DaleHeth (Jul 30, 2010)

Am organization donates $150,000 to help society, and yeah garner good will for its brand, and all some people can do is complain. It went to the wrong type of cancer OR the gov't won't let a cure happen OR Matthews has only did it for a tax write off OR any of the other nonsense I read. You all should be ashamed. Bottom line a corporation donated a sizable amount of money to make society a little better. Anyone on here that can show proof that htey have done the same or more feel free to criticize everyone else should applaude their contribution and move on.


----------

